

Sinfonia: A New Paradigm for Distributed Systems - systems_we_make
http://www.systemswemake.com/papers/sinfonia

======
mad44
Here is a summary of the Sinfonia paper.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2294378>

[http://muratbuffalo.blogspot.com/2011/03/sinfonia-new-
paradi...](http://muratbuffalo.blogspot.com/2011/03/sinfonia-new-paradigm-for-
building.html)

------
hendler
Is there any source code available any where? (I only skimmed the paper.)

------
ajays
Discussion in the other HN thread:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2294378>

~~~
devinj
Isn't your reply there the only reply on that thread? And doesn't it just link
here?

Are you a bot or something?

~~~
ajays
I was just being silly. I was hoping for an infinite loop of clicks....

